# Disaster...AF...Wedding day...Help??



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok so this is a bit of a random question and possibly a silly one but I'm hoping someone can help.
It has just dawned on me as I have been working out some dates that AF is due 2 days before my wedding day next year (Wedding May 10th, due AF May 8th). Now me and DP won't have started any treatment by then as we have only just been referred to Bourn Hall Clinic so I'm sure with all dates and consultations etc...it will be after May that we start anything (which works well as we aren't getting married in this country, so it could get complicated). However as I'm sure most of you can appreciate I don't really fancy having a visit from AF anywhere around my wedding day or the following 2 weeks as we staying for our honeymoon straight after the wedding.
The only way I know to delay a period is the birth control pill, my question is if I haven't started any sort of treatment could it hurt to go on the pill for a few months just to sort this problem out temporarily and come off it straight after the wedding? Would this affect anything if I started treatment soon after the wedding, does it depend on the type of treatment or do I need to speak to a doctor/consultant at Bourn Hall when my appointment comes through?
Any advice/thoughts would be much appreciated. 
Thanks 
Nina x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Firstly, congrats on your impending nuptuals. Hope you have a splendid day.

Secondly, can you really predict AF that accurately so far in advance? Wow!

Anyway, I've only just been referred and one question I asked was whether I should come off the pill or not as I know from previous times that it would take 6 months to get back to a regular natural cycle.  I was told that I should stay on the pill until I had seen my consultant, and that sometimes they use the pill to control the cycle during tx.  But I think it might depend on what type of cycle you have and so it might be best to get a pro opinion before you do anything.  The pill will probably control your cycle immediately, so you don't have to make a decision until March/April anyway.

Dixie x


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Nina... congratulations on your upcoming wedding.

I don't think the pill will do any harm to your treatment.  Although, you will need to be off the pill if they need to test your hormones and your day 3 and 21 bloods (unless of course you've had this done already).  If you've had all testing done then you could be doing yourself a favour by being on the pill.  I was put on the pill for almost 2 months as part of my down regulating.

Otherwise, there is another type of pill that delays AF.  My sister was prescribed it for her wedding - I'm sure it's similar to the regular pill but I think you only take it for a couple of weeks.  

You could speak to your GP - he might be able to tell you more.

Good luck.


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Dixie thanks for the reply - yeah I know, AF is so clockwork for me and always has been so I can near enough predict it to the day - give or take!
Ok that sounds reasonable. I am hoping that I will have an initial appointment at Bourn Hall by March next year so I guess I can also bring up the question with them then and still have enough time to get on the pill from my GP aswell.
I will talk to my GP before hand but even though he has been great in helping us so far with referrals etc...I do get the feeling he (and probably not only him) don't know too much about the in's and out's of the fertility tx so don't know how much help he will be!  

Thanks again for your help and advice. x

Thanks for the reply babydreams and congratulations on your bump  Not long to go now, I bet you are so excited!

I have already had some blood tests done at my local hospital, which included a day 2 or 3 and a day 21 so I'm hoping I won't have to have them again!
I will definitely go and speak to my doctor and see what he says. I wasn't even aware there was a pill other than birth control that could temporarily delay AF. I will have to go and find out more.

Thanks you for your input and good luck! x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hey I would definitely speak to Bourn Hall about this as different clinics have different views.  Why not give them a call and check by phone if you don't want to wait until March - my experience is that it can take several months for contraceptive pills to settle in.  Yes, i wouldn't expect my clueless GP to help out with stuff relating to treatment, and as for your blood work, you may well find you have to do it again, as some clinics like it to be done again just prior to treatment, as generally day 3 and 21 results can vary between cycles.


Good luck, and have a lovely wedding.



x


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi VEC thanks for your reply.

I think I might take your advice and give Bourn a ring and just see what they say, can't do any harm can it? I did have a feeling I might have to re-do some blood work but will see what they say and go from there.

Thanks again x


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Nina
In case you're still looking into this - Primulut can be used to delay AF, and is often used at the start of a treatment cycle (I've had it twice), so I would assume it doesn't mess things around as much (wish I'd known about it a long time ago). It's used for this purpose quite apart from as a fertility drug, so your GP should be aware of it. But it would make sense to run it by Bourn Hall too. 
J


----------

